# Something for you 350 guys



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I actually am a SR20 guy, but we did this at my shop and I thought you guys might appreciate it. Its a 350 convertible we did for a customer last week. I wish I could have got pics of the body kit and rims, it was sweet. Anyway, here ya go, enjoy.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nice


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

thats some crazy ass shit man. came out real nice. what did u use on the doors? is that a custom fiberglass panel or did you mold it onto the original?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

jeenyus1five8 said:


> thats some crazy ass shit man. came out real nice. what did u use on the doors? is that a custom fiberglass panel or did you mold it onto the original?



It was all added on to the original panels, then glassed over and smoothed out with filler and painted.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

give you props


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice and professional! i can't really make it out on the first pic, but did it have the navigation system or is that just the opened cubby hole + the extra dvd screen?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Coco said:


> very nice and professional! i can't really make it out on the first pic, but did it have the navigation system or is that just the opened cubby hole + the extra dvd screen?



The dash was redone to hold a clarion 10" monitor where the cubby used to be, and a Kenwood double din touchscreen was put in the factory location below it. Here's a link for the kenwood.

http://www.kenwoodusa.com/product/product.jsp?productTypeId=37&sortBy=price&productId=2557


----------



## zevil (Sep 28, 2004)

NIce work.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that's phat


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I saw it in the other thread but deserves props x2


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

very nice


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> I saw it in the other thread but deserves props x2




What other thread?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think it was in Cosmetics. Maybe I had dejavu. You did post this in cosmetics didn't you?

EDIT : Def. Dejavu. This is the only one


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

not my style but the quality of the work is really good. very nice job


----------

